# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella simac 9000D

## Akarnanas1

Καλημέρα, ίσως είστε η τελευταία λύση στο πρόβλημα επισκευής μίας Stirella simac 9000D SGDOM006_Stirella9000_L.jpg
Κάποια στιγμή το νερό με το οποίο γινόταν η πλήρωση του μπόϊλερ ήταν λίγο, το πήγα σε κατάστημα το οποίο τυχαίνει να ήταν και η αντιπροσωπεία της εν λόγο μάρκας του βάλανε υγρό καθαρισμού για άλατα και όταν το πήρα και το δούλεψα άρχισε να βγάζει νερά. Όταν το άνοιξα διαπίστωσα ότι τα λάστιχα του ήταν σάπια, μετά αλλάξανε πηνίο βαλβίδας και πρεσοστάτη και μετά μία πλακέτα η οποία ρυθμίζει την πλήρωση του νερού. Όταν πλέον μετά από όλα αυτά το βάζω στην μπρίζα μου παρουσιάζει τα παρακάτω: Όταν γίνεται πλήρωση του μπόϊλερ βγάζει ελάχιστο ατμό και δουλεύει η βαλβίδα πηνίου, το νερό που τραβάει είναι ελάχιστο και όταν σταματήσει η πλήρωση παύει να δουλεύει και η βαλβίδα πηνίου, ακόμα ενώ δουλεύει η αντλία δεν τραβάει νερό.
Εκτός από το να αγοράσω καινούριο υπάρχει λύση επισκευής;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από κριτικές πελατών για αυτό το μοντέλο διαβάζεις τα χειρότερα. (διάβασε αξιολογήσεις χρηστών σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα)

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/42865/Stirella-9000-D.html

Και να το φτιάξεις θα τυραννιέσαι μόνιμα ειδικά όταν οι αξιολογήσεις αναφέρουν προβλήματα μέσα στον χρόνο.

Από τα λίγα που διάβασα για το μοντέλο (δεν το γνωρίζω) έχει μια παπαριά δήθεν (μοναδική) καινοτομία , κάτι για φίλτρο νερού 

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...69&cpi=&s=&l=1

είναι εντάξει αυτό? 
Να βάζεις μόνο απιονισμένο νερό .. και ποτέ μην αγοράζεις κατά προτίμηση μοντέλα που καραδοκούν ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες / καντράν και άλλες παπαριές. Πάντα να προτιμάμε το απλούστερο αλλά πρακτικό . 
Αυτοί μέχρι και για ξεχωριστό δοχείο ατμού μιλάνε !! (για να δείξουν δήθεν πάλι καινοτομίες ενώ στην ουσία δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα αλλά επιπλέον μπελάδες)
Αναφέρονται στις αξιολογήσεις . ότι δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά , και καμιά εξυπηρέτηση και ενδιαφέρον για την συσκευή !! όταν μάλιστα αυτή έχει αξία αγοράς παρόμοια ενός πλυντηρίου ρούχων !

Γνώμη μου μην το φτιάξεις ούτε για πλάκα , και ποτέ ξανά τέτοιο μοντέλο ούτε και να σε πληρώνουν.

----------

